# Print Screen in Mac Intel with Windows XP



## leinad256 (Jun 21, 2006)

someone knows how we can take a snapshoot of my screen?

mac dont have a print screen key actually.

thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2006)

I know that the default for Mac OS (all versions) is Command-Shift-3 for a fullscreen and Command-Shift-4 for a selection.  If you used Boot Camp, you might want to try those key commands.  Apparently, some of the Mac commands transfer over when using Windows on the Intel Macs if Boot Camp is used (or so I've heard).


----------



## leinad256 (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks!!!

I solved it using the character map...there I can press the key and then paste it in the paint.

I didnt try using the mac commands.

thanks again!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2006)

Glad you got it worked out.


----------

